# Dinghy sailing in Cap Ferrat



## shalya (8 mo ago)

I’m interested in taking up sailing and was wondering if anyone has any information about sailing clubs around St Jean Cap Ferrat


----------



## Peasant (Aug 12, 2018)

shalya said:


> I’m interested in taking up sailing and was wondering if anyone has any information about sailing clubs around St Jean Cap Ferrat





sailing clubs St Jean Cap Ferrat - Google Search


----------

